# First Coil Rebuild Aerotank



## andro (11/4/14)

It glow red all of it .was not too difficult . Only thing gurgle a bit compared to the stock one . Will try again soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (11/4/14)

Was that a single coil build?


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

Yes single


----------



## Gizmo (11/4/14)

Very neat. Pity its not vaping how it looks it should


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Very neat. Pity its not vaping how it looks it should


What u mean ?


----------



## Gizmo (11/4/14)

The gurgling.


----------



## thekeeperza (11/4/14)

Gurgling could be wick related. You will have to try put more wick material in - similar amount to the coil it comes with


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

Ok understood. I must say that i just tried for few puffs and started to get ready to go to work . 
It may change


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

I used a 2.2 mm surgical needle . And 2 mm wick . I will try with a smaller needle


----------



## thekeeperza (11/4/14)

You might have to add a layer or 2 of wick on top of the coil


----------



## thekeeperza (11/4/14)

check here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> You might have to add a layer or 2 of wick on top of the coil


Yup I normally put two 2mm silica wicks over the coil. One piece only for thicker juice or 2 1mm pieces. Its trial and error to get it to your liking.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

When it comes to evod coils and silica wicks flavour wicks are almost always a must. With Cotton the edge of the wicks where the slits are in the cups swell up nicely and that prevents the gurgling.


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Good work Andro!


----------



## Hein510 (11/4/14)

Nice man! Maybe try popping off the topcap and just put a small piece of rolled up cotton over the coil and pop the topcap back on, then you have silica and cotton wicks in 1 coil, silica feeds the coil and cotton stops the gurgle

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

Will modify later tonigth and try again thanks guys


----------

